# neck dissection w/ thyroidectomy



## gmfracasso (Nov 4, 2011)

What CPT code is correct for bilateral level 6 neck dissection performed with left thyroidectomy?


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 6, 2011)

Take a look at 60252 or 60254 since a level 6 neck dissection includes lymph nodes that are the nodes that are adjacent to the thyroid. I'm assuming the Dx is some sort of malignancy.


----------

